# Linux will NEVER beat Windows...



## RobJean (Dec 5, 2007)

Linux will NEVER beat Windows...

This statement is true because there are too many distro's and 
to much confusion.

If all the Linux Guru's concentrated thier efforts on getting just 1 or 2 
Distro's to just work properly, then maybe, but this wont happen.

Could you imagine a Linux Distro that was:

Easy to install,
Had all the required Drivers integrated,
Had all the best software integrated,
and that just worked !
and all FREE !!

Then keep imagining 'cause it aint 'appnin' anytime soon!


----------



## ktr (Dec 5, 2007)

Try Ubuntu. It has most driver available though their software database, which includes a massive software collection.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ubuntu:

is easier to install than XP
has all the drivers I need integrated (including my sound card, which is better than XP)
has more software integrated than any version of Windows
works fine...
is free

Why did you join this forum just to start arguments?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is what we consider flamebait, a very bad way to start your TPU career.


----------

